# Es para mi padre



## pintarraga

Guten morgen

La frase Es para mi padre la traduzco como:
Es ist für meinen Vater.

Pero no se si la palabra Es tiene que ser obligatoria o se puede traducir ist für meninen Vater.

Gracias y un cordial saludo


----------



## baufred

pintarraga said:


> 1. La frase Es para mi padre la traduzco como > Es ist für meinen Vater.
> 2. Pero no se si la palabra Es tiene que ser obligatoria o se puede traducir ist für meninen Vater.



1. según mis pobres conocimientos falta también aquí el objeto > sustantivo o pronombre > p.e. El regalo/lo es para mi padre.
2. igual en alemán con el mismo ejemplo: Das Geschenk/es ist für meinen Vater.

... así está la frase completa ... en español y en alemán 

¡Ojalá te ayude esta explicación tan simple! 

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## Estopa

baufred said:


> 1. según mis pobres conocimientos falta también aquí el objeto sujeto> sustantivo o pronombre > p.e. El regalo/lo es para mi padre.



("Lo" no puede actuar como sujeto. Tendrías que usar un demostrativo: esto/eso/aquello).

Pintarraga, si no quieres especificar el sujeto, en lugar de "es" puedes usar el artículo neutro "das": Das ist für meinen Vater (= Esto es para mi padre).


----------



## baufred

... gracias de mi parte ... ahora más transparente también para mí 

Saludos  --  baufred  --


----------



## kunvla

Estopa said:


> ("Lo" no puede actuar como sujeto. Tendrías que usar un demostrativo: esto/eso/aquello).
> 
> Pintarraga, si no quieres especificar el sujeto, en lugar de "es" puedes usar el artículo demostrativo neutro "das": Das ist für meinen Vater (= Esto es para mi padre).





> Im Deutschen gibt es drei Paradigmen von Demonstrativpronomina („Entfernungsgrade“), zum einen _dieser, diese, dieses_ und zum anderen _jener, jene, jenes_, außerdem das betonte, deiktische _der, die, das_, welches dann in der Form dem definiten Artikel ähnelt und formgleich mit einer Form des Relativpronomens ist. _Jener, jene, jenes_ wird in der gesprochenen Sprache oft durch _der da, die da, das da_ o. ä. ersetzt.
> http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demonstrativpronomen



Saludos,


----------



## pintarraga

Muchas gracias a todos

Un fuerte abrazo


----------



## Estopa

Gracias por la aclaración, kunvla.


----------

